# Tight Low Back Muscles



## Medichunter (Oct 21, 2006)

Ok coaches and pro's, I got a question. I am a right handed shooter, and while shooting I get tight right lower back muscles. Almost to the point the feel strained. I try to keep my feet, hips and shoulders inline with each other. My guess is that my upper torso and lower half are misaligned. Any input??


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Is the tightness painful?

Do you arch your back when shooting?

You might experiment with a more open stance. Or try shooting the blank bale and concentrate on keeping those muscles relaxed. See what else changes with your form when your back is more relaxed.

Allen


----------



## Medichunter (Oct 21, 2006)

I make sure to start a practice round with my back relaxed. I am not standing at attention, just my normal posture. I need to stretch throughout a round to keep them loose. Sometimes it can be painful but generally just tightness. My guess is poor hip and shoulder alignment.


----------



## heaterht240 (Sep 16, 2006)

I've experienced this before. What fixed it for me I figured out my feet were too far apart. Moved the feet closer together and no more low back pain after my shooting sessions. Don't know if this will help you but thought I would share.
Dan


----------

